# Insulin syringe for HCG injections



## motley482 (May 20, 2014)

Hey guys need to buy some syringes for my HCG injections first time useing HCG so need a lil giudance...I know you have to inject in belly fat but honestly im only 160lbs and have strictly abs very little body fat lol so what size syringes should I get....I was thinking 29g x 1/2" 1 cc per ml insulin syringe does that sound about right?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 20, 2014)

Yes that is fine.


----------



## motley482 (May 20, 2014)

Even a smaller needle would probly suite me better length wise that is?


----------



## mistah187 (May 20, 2014)

That size will work jus fine


----------



## shenky (May 20, 2014)

OP, you'll be grabbing a handful of tummy fat and injecting in there, anyway, so that length is A-OK. Do not just poke yourself in your abs, unless you want an IM injection, which will work, but is more painful ime


----------



## motley482 (May 20, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> That size will work jus fine





shenky said:


> OP, you'll be grabbing a handful of tummy fat and injecting in there, anyway, so that length is A-OK. Do not just poke yourself in your abs, unless you want an IM injection, which will work, but is more painful ime



Alright duely noted im gna watch some videos to before I start so I have a better idea and understanding of proper injection sight


----------



## Rumpy (May 20, 2014)

you can put HCG in fat or IM, what ever is easiest.  If you don't have enough belly fat try IM in the delt.  I actually prefer 28ga slins for HCG. but that's just me.


----------



## Get Some (May 20, 2014)

30 g 1/2" work for me... just make sure you pinch the skin tight... it's not the fat you are injecting into but actually the subq tissue. guys with 3% BF have no problem with this so you will be fine!


----------



## Dtownry (May 20, 2014)

Buy longer in case you want to use them for other compounds in the future, i.e. test suspension etc.


----------



## AlphaD (May 20, 2014)

motley482 said:


> Alright duely noted im gna watch some videos to before I start so I have a better idea and understanding of proper injection sight



I use 29G x 1/2".  It is really not that hard to do.  The tip of needle is so tiny.  Just pinch skin, push in. Takes like 2 seconds if that.


----------



## motley482 (May 21, 2014)

Damn I feel like a pro at this point....good info guys


----------



## RustyShackelford (May 21, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> I use 29G x 1/2".  It is really not that hard to do.  The tip of needle is so tiny.  Just pinch skin, push in. Takes like 2 seconds if that.



Perfect explanation.


----------

